# Resorts close to Boston



## BigAl_50 (Aug 9, 2007)

Can anyone recommend resorts (through RCI / Weeks) close to Boston?

Thanks,
Al


----------



## pcgirl54 (Aug 9, 2007)

Big Al,
 Newport RI and Mashpee Cape Cod area would be close than other parts of the Cape or about 1.5 hrs without trafiic.  Gilford, and Lake Winnepesauke NH  area is 2 hrs away. None are really closeby. What time of year? Business or vacation?


----------



## BigAl_50 (Aug 10, 2007)

We're looking at June - July 2008 and it would be for vacation.
Thanks,
Al


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Aug 10, 2007)

Marriott Custom House looks beautiful from the outside and the lobby, and it is in the financial district of downtown Boston, easy walking distance to Fanueil Hall, North End, Downtown Crossing...


----------



## Dave M (Aug 10, 2007)

I agree. But it doesn't meet the RCI requirement....


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Aug 10, 2007)

Whoops...having a bad day.  Sorry!!  :ignore:


----------



## Dave M (Aug 10, 2007)

Not as bad as my day yesterday! I had to _mea culpa_ on several posts!


----------

